# set up a small new window display



## texasdigger (Apr 9, 2006)

These are my favorite bottles out of my collection.  None of them are super rare, but I dug some of them and love all of them.
 Back row Left to right:  S.O. Richardson Bitters, Shoops Family Medicine, Dr. Wistars Balsam of Wildcherry, my new Scroll Flask, Barry's Tricopherous, Stella-Viate Star of Life, 2 unembossed pontil meds.

 Front row left to right: Cobalt quilted triangle poison,  Bachelors liquid hairdye, and my best dig to date a cobalt blue ground pontil swirl scent bottle.

 I love all of my bottles, but these guys will never be sold.  If I get my way one day if I ever have kids these will go to there kids.  Bottles are so special to me whenever I hold one my mind automatically drifts to thinking about the time period it came from, and who may have owned it.  My new scroll flask is by far my favorite purchase.  Not because it is a worth alot, because of it's condition.  It is super crude and there is not a chip, rub mark, bruise, stress crack or even one dot size bit of haze on it.  It realy looks like it was made yesterday not 150 years ago, and it has never been tumbled.  The bottom does'nt even have any base wear.  I belive this bottle spent along time just sitting on shelf.  To top it all off I felt I got a great deal on it.  I don't fell like I see alot of stuff go underpriced on ebay, but $38.79 for this guy seems a little low to me. 

 Lets see some pics of some other peoples display's.  I love looking at everyones bottles on this sight.  Even though there are some members that make mine look like a collection of Castoria and Dr. Prices delicious flavoring extracts bottles.  I hope everyone had a good weekend and a good dig to those who went.  I will be leaving to dig in about an hour.  Tonight I will post the finds of the day.

 Brad


----------



## bottlediger (Apr 9, 2006)

real nice set up


----------



## walkingstick (Apr 9, 2006)

It looks as if that window will diffuse the light real nicely.


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 10, 2006)

I put these bottles in this window for that reason.  I have had some bottles crack in front of a normal glass window, but that glass does not get as hot.  It is called raindrop.  The funny thing about it is my family runs a retail glass business.  I go to work and cut and install glass all day, and when work it is through I go and dig up old glass.  It is like a fish monger fishing on his day off.  thanks for the complements guys!!


 Brad


----------

